# Smoked Turkey Score At Sams?



## ronp (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice.


I was at Sam's as usual and the demo gal asked if I got a turkey? I said what turkey? She said they had turkeys for 4 dollars. She pointed to where they were. I went and none were there and I told her. A little while later when I was in the meat dept here she comes with one. Damn a 22.00 dollar bird for $4.01.

Now for the question. IIt is fully cooked, it is hickory smoked, and I am going to heat - smoke it to 145'. Has anyone ever had one of these commerically smoked birds and if so how was it?

Thanks.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 13, 2009)

I've done quite a few hams like that.  I just treat it like anything else I smoke...rub and watch the temp.


----------



## joelarbear (Mar 13, 2009)

I've bought pre-smoked turkeys before. In my opinion, they are better if you just thaw them, rather than heat them up. It's been my experience that they tend to dry out when heated up as opposed to served cold, or room temperature.

But yeah, you got a hell of a deal.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, what do you do with it? I smoke a lot of turkey breast but never had one pre cooked. Whats the point?


----------



## bassman (Mar 13, 2009)

No matter what you do with it Ron, you got a great deal!


----------



## pignit (Mar 13, 2009)

Man.... you score more than anybody I know!


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron,

Even if you just slice that baby up and make sammies, or chop it up and make a smoked turkey pot pie, what a deal! 


BBQ Eng.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

Have never seen a fully cooked and smoked turkey like that before.
Around here they have half cooked smoked turkey legs but with those I just finish in the oven usually or on the grill but don't add any smoke.  They are always very smokey and just need the center brought up to a proper temp.
Fully cooked I would watch if you decide to heat it, nothing ruins a bird more than overcooking. As for the smoke, it really may not need any depending on what kind of job they did at the factory.


----------



## mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

*I don't know about everyone else, but I think the POINT is a $22.00 turkey for $4.01. The other point is the score. Talk abut steppin' in a bucket of poop, and come out smellin' like a rose.  Ron,  you've done it again.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## vtanker (Mar 19, 2009)

I understand about the money savings! But what do you do with a pre-smoked turkey??? I have not smoked all there is to smoke! I do not know all there is to know about any thing! I am here trying to learn as are all of us, or so I thought. I guess I am not as advanced in my knowledge as you are Mikey, Sorry about screwing up *THE POINT*. I am not trying to offend anyone! As I have stated before in Ron's post I have learned a lot from him and I enjoy his Qviews.

Thank you again Ron.


----------



## mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

*What to do with a pre smoked turkey?  A few things come to mind like sammies, chop some up and make a smoked turkey, spinach & cheese omelette for breakfast.  I think the possibilities are numerous, just let those creative juices flow.  I, as well, have not smoked all there is to smoke either, but in this case the "factory" has done the work.  A worst case senario for me would be the turkey tasted like crap, then my dogs would reap the benefits. It would be a win win all the way around here at my house.*

*As a side note, vtanker my response to you was in no way being critical. Common sense tells me that if it's not in print, it's tough to read someone's mind. *


----------



## pignit (Mar 19, 2009)

I can tell you Ron that before I started smoking meat myself, the smoked Turkey at Sams was one of my favorites. I think I'd eat it as is unless your feelin adventurous and in the mood to experiment.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 19, 2009)

The point of this one was it was below cost and a steal of a deal.  Lot's of sandwiches off that 4 dollar bird.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with buying a precooked smoked bird, long as it tastes good.  One of my favorite things to smoke is turkey legs but when I am out and am lucky enough to find half cooked smoked legs at Acme I always grab a pack.  They aren't bad at all.  They ALWAYS have smoked turkey tails, wings and ham hocks but it is a rare find to get the smoked legs.  But I am lucky, the shoprite across from Acme almost always carries packs of uncooked turkey legs so, weather permitting, I can fire up the smoker if I truly need my leg fix.  Sure it is usually better to do your own work but, if it's a wheel of a deal and makes a fine meal then I know how you feel.


----------

